# Golden Mix - Montreal, Quebec - Going to be killed!



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

My heart is breacking!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Montreal, QC | TO BE EUTHANIZED - I have no name

Male, very friendly. Golden Mix. Young but not a puppy #107 I AM LOCATED IN A GAS KILL POUND IN QUEBEC, I NEED YOU TO HELP SAVE MY LIFE - pls email [email protected] 

Some please help him!!


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

this is very heartbreaking. I posted it on my FB and sent it to a friend of mine in NNY. I hope we're able to get the word out fast enough


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Bumping up!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

did you contact the rescues in the area?


----------

